

I need this at the office - sinzone
http://nikf.org/post/463454182/i-need-this-at-the-office-thanks-tim

======
bjelkeman-again
Simple solution to a common problem, using everyday objects, which anyone can
implement. Love it.

~~~
tel
I've been using velcro and double-sided tape, but I think this method is even
better.

------
brixon
looks expensive, you will have to put in procurement request with approval
from three levels of management accompanied with a two paragraph justification
of need. This will get processed in four weeks.

~~~
Devilboy
Ask accounts to print out a copy of last month's statements so you can 'double
check the billings'. It will waste a couple of reams but you'll get your clips
by Monday.

------
zavulon
I'm having a Saturday morning-induced brainfreeze. What is this "common
object" called, so I can go to Staples and get it right now?

~~~
jamiecobbett
A binder clip: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binder_clip>

------
bravura
Alligator clips are also the best inexpensive way to mount flyers and paper
art. Just use two alligator clips on the top, and thread a string, and hang
the string from a tack or pin. Other solutions (like little tape squares, and
the blue or white putty) can leave marks on the work. This solution assumes
that you can make tiny holes in the wall.

------
johnohara
Been using this solution for quite some time. Works great. Found it on
lifehacker.com. Using plastic rain gutter as a wire trough is another good
one.

------
bmalicoat
I got some of these [1]. They look nice and can be stuck anywhere, not just
the edge. The price seems a little high until you start using them and realize
they are worth every penny. You can also find them a bit cheaper if you look
around.

1\. <http://www.bluelounge.com/cabledrop.php>

------
brk
I also use those binder-clip things to hold plastic bags (ie: like on snacks,
etc.) closed after you've opened them.

------
jrockway
Not elegant, but better than nothing. This is why I usually only buy laptops
with docking stations; much easier.

~~~
davidedicillo
Usually buy the ones with an awesome OS. Those don't come with docks. ;)

~~~
jrockway
What? Thinkpads come with docks.

------
Murkin
Anyone knows what is the first connector on the left ?

~~~
andrewf
It's an Apple Magsafe connector.

~~~
cubicle67
That's worth 13 votes?!

I've taken to my mess of cables with a Dyno label maker. Each power brick
tells me what it powers, and each usb cable tells me what it connects to
(camera, printer etc. saves unplugging the wrong thing)

~~~
pgebhard
Karma on HN is meaningless. Don't think otherwise.

------
benologist
That is just awesome.

------
ableal
My most confortable furniture hack is a monitor stand, cloned from one the
local IKEA had on exhibit. Made by screwing 11cm Capita legs onto an Effektiv
file frame front 80cm wide. Looks like this: <http://imgur.com/rlxEK.jpg>

It's also large enough for a monitor base on one side and a laptop on the
other.

~~~
blackguardx
I think that is just building something from parts. A hack implies something
ultra rigged and ugly looking.

~~~
ableal
I was taking it in the "not the intended use" sense, like the posted clips.
And I 'll disagree that a good hack must look ugly ... for example,
yesterday's beautiful Turing machine is a hack in my book.

The stand's not my idea, anyway. Posted because of the title, someone else
might like it. I'm alright ;-)

~~~
ableal
As long as I'm "selling" IKEA stuff (I wish, I just give them money ;-): in
their kitchen area, there's a Dralla "cutting board". This is a pleasant piece
of flexible matte plastic, a couple of millimeters thick, about the size of
two sheets of paper, with rounded corners; I've seen it in dark-gray, blue and
red.

I use the Dralla as a writing pad, on the desk; some people seem to like it as
a giant mouse-pad. (Not in the photo, the red thing is a thicker, smaller,
unused mouse-pad.)

